# Cold smoking bacon safely



## elvis the king

Sorry to ask a question that's probably been covered but it's crunch time and I did a cursory search and didn't find anything. My pork belly has been curing 8 days so tomorrow is my day to smoke it.  I would prefer to do a cold smoke but I keep running across information that steers me toward keeping it above 175 degrees for safety. What I'm wondering is if I were to fabricate an offset smoker connected to a small refrigerator and kept the temp below 40 degrees (maybe with the help of some dry ice) would that allow me to not have to  worry if my favorite food will be my last meal? I also have a green egg and live in Wisconsin where winter temps get near 0 degrees. I was also thinking for the future if I would be able to keep it at a safe temp if I only used a few chunks of charcoal and wood at a time and put a chunk of ice in the BBQ. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

If you used cure in your brine then you can cold smoke with no worries about using any heat at all. You do need to cook cold smoked bacon prior to eating though.


----------



## daveomak

Smoke the bacon below 70 degrees F ....   Generally smoke on for 6-12 hours, no smoke for 12-18 hours...    then repeat that for up to 14 days.....    
The smoke should be a very thin wispy smoke....    

.....click on the link to open.....

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## elvis the king

I thought it was safe until I saw this: http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/cold_smoking.html

They mention bacon is safer but still seem to recommend not doing it. Was this written by the kind of person who makes their kids wear a life jacket in a wading pool or do they have a valid point?


----------



## daveomak

Elvis The King said:


> I thought it was safe until I saw this: http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/cold_smoking.html
> 
> They mention bacon is safer but still seem to recommend not doing it. Was this written by the kind of person who makes their kids wear a life jacket in a wading pool or do they have a valid point?




Meathead is uninformed....    Folks keep referring to the misinformation he puts in print....   

You have to judge for yourself.....   

You wrote in post #1........   What is the belly curing in.....  concentrations please.....

* My pork belly has been curing 8 days so tomorrow is my day to smoke it.*


----------



## daveomak

Here is some light reading.....

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_toc.html


----------



## elvis the king

I used 4 Tbs Mortons Tender Quick, 4 Tbs. brown sugar, 4 Tbs maple syrup and some pepper on a 4 lb belly. Unfortunately I'm realizing it's safe to cold smoke right after I finished hot smoking my bacon. On the other hand it tastes so good I find it hard to believe it could get any better. I will try doing a cold smoke next time.  Thanks for the input!  Especially that last link from Dave.


----------



## smokin phil

Elvis The King said:


> I thought it was safe until I saw this: http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/cold_smoking.html
> 
> They mention bacon is safer but still seem to recommend not doing it. Was this written by the kind of person who makes their kids wear a life jacket in a wading pool or do they have a valid point?



I agree, Meathead goes a bit too far. With good recipes, excellent sanitation and accepted methods, you can cold smoke safely.


----------



## darwin101

DaveOmak said:


> Smoke the bacon below 70 degrees F ....   Generally smoke on for 6-12 hours, no smoke for 12-18 hours...    then repeat that for up to 14 days.....
> The smoke should be a very thin wispy smoke....
> 
> .....click on the link to open.....
> 
> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


This is the process that most of the old butchers around Lafayette La. used when I was a kid.  They would smoke the meats during the day and allow a break during the cold nights.  The smoke flavor fully penetrates the meat and turns it red, much darker than the nitrate pink.  Darn good stuff and always safe.  The good stuff is still done this way.  :drool


----------



## daveomak

Darwin101 said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke the bacon below 70 degrees F ....   Generally smoke on for 6-12 hours, no smoke for 12-18 hours...    then repeat that for up to 14 days.....
> The smoke should be a very thin wispy smoke....
> 
> .....click on the link to open.....
> 
> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking
> 
> 
> 
> This is the process that most of the old butchers around Lafayette La. used when I was a kid.  They would smoke the meats during the day and allow a break during the cold nights.  The smoke flavor fully penetrates the meat and turns it red, much darker than the nitrate pink.  Darn good stuff and always safe.  The good stuff is still done this way.  :drool
Click to expand...



Interesting some places still use the "real way to smoke bacon" method...  I'll bet it's awesome and expensive....  

We had one "hand me down" meat business that smoked bacon that method...   Hempler's.....  but they sold out to a conglomerate....


----------



## hoity toit

Darwin101 said:


> This is the process that most of the old butchers around Lafayette La. used when I was a kid. They would smoke the meats during the day and allow a break during the cold nights. The smoke flavor fully penetrates the meat and turns it red, much darker than the nitrate pink. Darn good stuff and always safe. The good stuff is still done this way.


I would have to agree with you on that point...3-4day off and on is the way I was taught from some old timers who are long gone now.

HT


----------



## austyn

Hi Elvis I have been cold smoking English Pork Loins for sometime and I have never had a problem. I normally smoke a 3k loin between 80 - 90 deg F for about nine hours and it works a treat every time

Don't forget that if you have cured the bacon properly (and it sounds as if you have!) then there should be no problem anyway?

I then put half in the freezer and half in the fridge and it last at least two weeks or more. I then grill it or fry in a sandwich

Happy to discuss more if it helps?

Best.

Austyn


----------



## hank2000

Got some BBB coming out of Pops curing bine this weekend  I've seen where most are taking it an IT of 152  I understand that is so it does not have to be cooked before eating   But u was woundering since BBB is made from the fat cap of a bosten butt is it safe to cold smoke or worm smoke say at around 110 to 120  I always cook my bacon u till crisp before we eat it


----------



## chef jimmyj

hank2000 said:


> Got some BBB coming out of Pops curing bine this weekend I've seen where most are taking it an IT of 152 I understand that is so it does not have to be cooked before eating But u was woundering since BBB is made from the fat cap of a bosten butt is it safe to cold smoke or worm smoke say at around 110 to 120 I always cook my bacon u till crisp before we eat it


Yes. Pops brine cures the meat making it safe to smoke at any temp. What you plan will give the smoke flavor. Freeze in portions you will use in a week then you just need to cook to the doneness you like...JJ


----------

